# [SOLVED] Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, I have been reading similar problems online for a few days in an attempt to fix whats going on.

I have an Acer aspire t180 desktop running xp and when I power it up, I get NO beep, the splash screen appears and have the options Del: Enter Set up or F12 Boot Menu.

Apart from the keyboard lights flashing for a second after power is switched on, the keyboard is not working, therefore not able to enter BIOS. Ive tried putting the ps2 keyboard into the mouse slot, I have checked that the keyboard is working in another machine, tried holding down the key before power is switched on, tapping the key quickly etc...

On the advice of a forum post, I removed the CMOS battery, put it back in, tried to start up and there is no change.

Some background on what was going on before this: I was using a USB mouse and for a while, a pop up said USB not recognized. I tried another mouse but it started to freeze. I have removed all usb devices so that the only thing connected to cpu is keyboard and monitor.

Removal of the CMOS battery thing: is it advisable to leave this out for an extended period of time, I removed it for a few minutes but understand it may need to fully uncharge?

I have a basic knowledge of computer maintenance so please try to explain terms simply.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

Have you tried a USB keyboard to enter the Bios?


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

You can reset the BIOS using the jumper, it should be near the battery called something like clr_CMOS 

Can you get into windows? Does the keyboard work there?

Coz with USB keyboard you had to enable the USB to give power straight away and not once windows was loaded.

Also try another ps/2 keyboard on your acer, as it may be the port, in which case a new keyboard is in order or a PS/2 to USB under £2 from eBay


----------



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

I know the keyboard is working, don't have a USB keyboard at the moment to test, have always used the ps2 with this machine. 

So I opened it up again, moved the jumper, removed battery and waited. Replaced the battery, moved jumper back.

Switched machine on and same problem.

Only difference is when I attempt to boot and press the tab key, which just shows the black Phoenix award screen with Del/f12 option. Again, keyboard will not work when I try to access BIOS.

Really don't want to admit defeat and have to buy a new machine. Any further suggestions?


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

I confused myself in the last post

Try another PS/2 keyboard, not to see if the keyboard is faulty but the PS/2 port on the motherboard. I've had that problem before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help App, there really is an App for that.


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

Also leave battery in

Switch jumper. Power on. Power off. Switch jumper back.

That will reset BIOS properly

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help App, there really is an App for that.


----------



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

Switch jumper from 1+2 to 2+3? Then power on, power off and put back?


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, when I've needed to reset that's how I do it and had no issues.


But truth be told, I'm sure how much help it's gonna be, unless you were messing with setting just before the problems started

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help App, there really is an App for that.


----------



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

No messing with BIOS, honest! Have learned in the past few days what BIOS is, trying to gain understanding to my problem.

Will try your fix now and let you know results.


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, I'll be here as I'm on phone with push notifications

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help App, there really is an App for that.


----------



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

Ok, moved jumper, powered on and got into Boot Menu, chose Hard disk and now the machine has taken me to my desktop after showing the windows loading screens (welcome etc)

OS doesn't seem to be anywhere, just blank desktop with my normal screensaver and no icons or anything. 

Should I turn off and move this jumper back and then proceed or is there anything I should be trying to fix while I have the machine running at last?


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

Make sure to switch jumper back


Doesn't sound like you could do anything with OS any way.

Turn off and move jumper to original position, does windows boot still?

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help App, there really is an App for that.


----------



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

Ok, the last thing done on PC before is stopped co-operating was a system restore. It finally showed up "System Restore complete" and windows toolbar etc appeared.

I shut-down and moved jumper back to original position and restarted. Now it hangs at this information (black screen )

CMOS checksum error - Defaults loaded
Warning! Now system is in Safe Mode.
Please re-setting CPU frequency in the CMOS setup




Press F1 to continue, Del to enter set up.



- Any suggestions now? Last time I hit F1 and took me to desktop but would rather fix a problem while I can here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you ever overclocked the CPU?

Press del and go into BIOS and find option to 'Restore to default' then save and exit

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help App, there really is an App for that.


----------



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

Overclock? Sorry but I have no idea what that means.

I'll go into BIOS and restore deafults just now. Should I be doing anything else in there just yet or wait til I restart? I'm just so glad to finally have some progress on this, I don't wanna mess it up.

Thankyou so much for your help so far. Much appreciated.


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

That's good for now, 

Glad we're making progress, it's all trial and error and glad I can help, honestly gave me something to do while I try and bodge a SCSI cable to work and install windows 7 

Don't do anything else, let's get the while thing working as it should then you can optimise etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help App, there really is an App for that.


----------



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

Everything seems back to normal now, bought a ps2 mouse which is working like a dream, will not go back to USB.

Thanks for your help.

While I was was rooting around with the motherboard I noticed two empty slots for memory so that will be my next project/disaster!


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

If your gonna fill them up, buy the same memory that's in the other slots 

You should have no problem that way


Or buy 2 new sets to fill all four slots


----------



## robmau5 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

well keep just make sure your memory is paired up right when you do it! (mine is 2x256mb, 2x512mb over 4 slots) that was one of my recent newbie mistakes when i was changing my own RAM...otherwise you get this rad thing called a memory flood. :laugh:


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

Fir the least amount of trouble, buy the exact same sticks.

I had 2x2gb XMS2 and 2x2Gb OCZ and to get them to work had to install one at a time over a few days.

If not the same make and model, get the same size and speed


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

Shall we mark this post at solved?


----------



## keeptrying (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Using ps2 keyboard, will not work to enter BIOS.*

Yeah, my BIOS problem is a distant memory now, appreciate the help.


----------

